# ORV Sticker



## ENCORE

I probably know the answer, but thought I'd ask anyway.
My ORV sticker from last year has came off my quad. Who knows where it came off, but there's nothing left but glue. And yes, there was one on it.
I can't remember if they use your drivers license for them or not, but if you lose one, do you have to buy a new one or, can you get a replacement?


----------



## CAMODIAK

gotta buy a new one...sorry. cheap glue = repeat customers


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE

Sorry,
but you WILL have to purchase another ORV sticker..Michigans management of ORV stickers is amongst the worse in the country. 

One of the biggest problems with ORV stickers in Michigan is that there is no way of telling who owns the ORV or ATV by looking at the ORV Sticker because we have no numbering [ registration ] system on our stickers that indicate ownership of said vehicle.And you are NOT required to carry your title with you when operating either.Insurance is certainly advised, but not mandidtory under Michigan law.

ORV Stickers are valid from April 1st thru March 31st and cost 16.25 per sticker. I recommend that you use a hair dryer to ''heat-up'' the plastic BEFORE you apply the ORV sticker in cold weather.

Word has it that the ORV Advisory Board here in Michigan will be SOON seeking legislation to RAISE ORV sticker fee's to 25 bucks per sticker. I will NOT support this raise until such a time that the DNR can assure the ORV user groups that they will stop the useless WASTING of our current ORV funds.


----------



## fulldraw

I feel your pain, it happened to me last season, lucky I wasn't going riding anymore. I would recommend cleaning the area were are planning on putting the sticker and like others have mentioned using a hair dryer or heat gun. But if you can't get either of those friction works wonders. Good luck.


----------



## ENCORE

I purchased ANOTHER one this morning. I cleaned the fender of the quad with goo gone, completely. Then I used rubbing alcohol and cleaned the area. This one should stay until I need the new one in March. Between then and now, I'm going to find a motorcycle license plate holder and make sure that it DOES NOT happen again.


----------



## bigcountrysg

I used to take a piece of clear plexi glass. Real thin stuff, then I would apply the sticker to the fender like it is suppose to be. Then I would bolt the plexiglass over the sticker with 4 bolts. Seemed to work real good, and the DNR never hassled me about it. 

Oh when you do this you will want to seal up the edges with some clear silicone. That way mud and water can't get between the plexiglass and the sticker.


----------



## Nighthawk21

That is a great idea Big! I found a spot on the fender that was just plastic and went over the decal with packaging tape. The only problem is that it is not viewable from the rear of the machine. I will try your idea next time!


----------



## UNCLE AL

Does it matter where on the orv the sticker is put. I don't own one, just curious.


----------



## wally-eye

UNCLE AL said:


> Does it matter where on the orv the sticker is put. I don't own one, just curious.



Back fender to be visable from the rear. I think it even states that on the paper backer of the sticker.


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE

QUOTE*
Does it matter where on the orv the sticker is put. I don't own one, just curious?
END QUOTE*

*On a 2-wheeled vehicle,centered on exposed rear fender

*3 or 4 wheeled [ATVs], on a flat metal surface, bumper or plate permanently attached to the rear of the ORV

*Other ORVs, including dune buggies and 4 W/D trucks, centered and visible from on the rear of the vehicle

Most officers could care less where you place your ORV sticker as long as it is up to date and clearly visible from the rear of the motorized vehicle.Although, there may be a few arrogant LEO's out there that would ''look for'' something to write you up for.


----------



## wally-eye

MUDDY4LIFE said:


> QUOTE*
> Does it matter where on the orv the sticker is put. I don't own one, just curious?
> END QUOTE*
> 
> *On a 2-wheeled vehicle,centered on exposed rear fender
> 
> *3 or 4 wheeled [ATVs], on a flat metal surface, bumper or plate permanently attached to the rear of the ORV
> 
> *Other ORVs, including dune buggies and 4 W/D trucks, centered and visible from on the rear of the vehicle
> 
> Most officers could care less where you place your ORV sticker as long as it is up to date and clearly visible from the rear of the motorized vehicle.Although, there may be a few arrogant LEO's out there that would ''look for'' something to write you up for.





What the hell is this about? A ATV sticker or your own personal agenda to demean LEO's??? :rant: This entire bash a LEO thing is getting real old real quick.........and has absolutely no business in threads like this.....:rant:


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE

QUOTE*
What the hell is this about? A ATV sticker or your own personal agenda to demean LEO's??? This entire bash a LEO thing is getting real old real quick.........and has absolutely no business in threads like this.....
END OF QUOTE*

''Bash''?????

WOW, must have hit a ''sensitive spot''

Fact is pal, when you've been around the sport of ORVing as long as I have and have compiled the 1000s of miles that I have,AND you've taught as many ORV Safety classes as I have and actually hear the HORROR stories from 100s of differant families[ they ALL cant be wrong ],guess what?You've seen and heard the best of the good LEO's and some of the not so good LEO's..I cant think of another sport in the State of Michigan that receives more ''arrogant attitudes'' from some LEO's, like the sport of ORVing.

And yes, there has been officers in the past that might make a routine ORV stop only to try and ''find'' something to write you up for once they notice you have a valid ORV sticker. Dont try and tell me or anyone who knows better that this type of behaviour dont ever happen, because I have a DISMISSED citation to PROVE it..You see Sir, if/when a LEO pulls ME over on the trail, he/she had BETTER know the ORV laws, because I ASSURE you, I know them from A-Z and I also know what ''harrassment'' is..

Its not a ''BASH'' on LEO's [ most all of them do a SPLENDID job ] but rather the FACTS of what ''sometimes can happen'' within our ORV sport if/when a LEO inspects your ATV for an ORV sticker,therefore,it certainly is part of this forum.I sincerly mean it when I tell you that our sport gets more arrogant attitudes from some LEO's than any other sport I can think of.

Im not one to come into any forum and paint the picture as only ROSY in color when part of its grey..


----------



## Walleye Monger

Wow


----------



## Scout 2

MUDDY4LIFE said:


> QUOTE*
> What the hell is this about? A ATV sticker or your own personal agenda to demean LEO's??? This entire bash a LEO thing is getting real old real quick.........and has absolutely no business in threads like this.....
> END OF QUOTE*
> 
> ''Bash''?????
> 
> WOW, must have hit a ''sensitive spot''
> 
> Fact is pal, when you've been around the sport of ORVing as long as I have and have compiled the 1000s of miles that I have,AND you've taught as many ORV Safety classes as I have and actually hear the HORROR stories from 100s of differant families[ they ALL cant be wrong ],guess what?You've seen and heard the best of the good LEO's and some of the not so good LEO's..I cant think of another sport in the State of Michigan that receives more ''arrogant attitudes'' from some LEO's, like the sport of ORVing.
> 
> And yes, there has been officers in the past that might make a routine ORV stop only to try and ''find'' something to write you up for once they notice you have a valid ORV sticker. Dont try and tell me or anyone who knows better that this type of behaviour dont ever happen, because I have a DISMISSED citation to PROVE it..You see Sir, if/when a LEO pulls ME over on the trail, he/she had BETTER know the ORV laws, because I ASSURE you, I know them from A-Z and I also know what ''harrassment'' is..
> 
> Its not a ''BASH'' on LEO's [ most all of them do a SPLENDID job ] but rather the FACTS of what ''sometimes can happen'' within our ORV sport if/when a LEO inspects your ATV for an ORV sticker,therefore,it certainly is part of this forum.I sincerly mean it when I tell you that our sport gets more arrogant attitudes from some LEO's than any other sport I can think of.
> 
> Im not one to come into any forum and paint the picture as only ROSY in color when part of its grey..


 
I have noticed that on almost every post you seem to bash an LEO or the DNR and I agree it is getting old. I hope you don't break your arm patting yourself on the back.


----------



## wally-eye

Scout 2 said:


> I have noticed that on almost every post you seem to bash an LEO or the DNR and I agree it is getting old. I hope you don't break your arm patting yourself on the back.



I would imagine that he's wearing wrist supports from carpal tunnel due to all those back pats.....

With an attitude like that makes you want to go right out and join his group..


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE

Are you guys doing crack?... You should never do a drug named after a part of your own body.[ ass ]:lol: [ just teasin guys]


----------



## wally-eye

MUDDY4LIFE said:


> Are you guys doing crack?... You should never do a drug named after a part of your own body.[ ass ]:lol: [ just teasin guys]




Ass crack? Go back 6 months and re-read all your posts closely and take OUT anything related to the question of the thread. All thats left is ASS.......its all in the presentation........gosh think I said that before......


----------



## wolfeman5

Wow Bill is running off at the mouth again. What a surprise. Keep it up and you will get banned from this site to. Maybe you should start your own forum and you could argue with yourself all day. Of course who would you call stupid and uninformed! By your accounts 98% of us are dumb and you are the only person that cares about the sport. Tell me oh great and wise one how can any of us even take care of ourselves being that we know nothing?????


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE

Wolfman Quote*
Wow Bill is running off at the mouth again. What a surprise. Keep it up and you will get banned from this site to. Maybe you should start your own forum and you could argue with yourself all day. Of course who would you call stupid and uninformed! By your accounts 98% of us are dumb and you are the only person that cares about the sport. Tell me oh great and wise one how can any of us even take care of ourselves being that we know nothing????? 
End Quote*

I really was'nt even going to comment on the above,but I'll try and shed a little light if I can and with a more open ''attitude''

I dont expect people like YOU to understand alot of the political ends of our sport simple because you have not spent the countless years and compiled the countless miles in Lansing that I have with the players/politicians..What happens is YOU see someone with my attitude come in a forum and tell you folks the OTHER side of the story, without YOU understanding the years behind the scene's. And now a few of you want to call ME the bad guy..Im sorry if you or anyone else feels this way and I guess I can see how you would feel the way you feel without knowing what really has been happening behind the scenes for YEARS now.

As you clearly know, what a few stray ORVers and forum user's think of me, dont matter ONE bit..The thing that really counts is what the players and politicians in Lansing think. Yes, I have come down pretty hard on some of our DNR personel,but you have NO IDEA as to whats been going on since 2003,especially when it comes to our ORV safety classes.Not ONE of them can honesty dispute ONE word of ANYTHING I've stated about their shortcomings within this department.COUNTELSS times, I have called the Department out in ORV Board meetings, and at NO time, did ever, ANY of them challenge one word of the time I spent addressing the issues..

I did'nt just get this ''attitude'' overnight..Its been years of deciet and mislead promises..Things should get alot better for 2009. Our sport has taken a HUGE leap forward with the politicians in 2008 with the passage of PA 240..DNR did NOT want this passed..Now, with this passage of 240, we have far more clout wit the people that really count----the POLITICIANS.

You should do yourself a favor and spend some time in Lansing with me this year..I dont think you'd be saying some of the things you say about me.


----------

